# My new shop



## GeorgeS (Mar 14, 2015)

So I have posted a few of these pictures in other threads and mentioned my status in my introduction but I'm getting pretty excited about getting my shop up and running and thought I would share in one place.

So my grand plan has always been to get back to wood working and have a full shop when I retired. Well I purchased a lathe and went looking for a band saw shortly after purchasing the lathe. I came across a gentleman who had been taking care of an ailing wife and had no time to wood work any longer. He decided to sell his place and move to a retirement community in a smaller home and the shop had to go. He listed his shop on craigslist and I was the first to respond. Long story short we made a deal and the wife graciously allowed the purchase of the shop way earlier than planned because he made me too good of a deal to pass up. I have spent the last two months cleaned my out the garage, wiring it, making wood storage and trying to get the space in shape for the shop. I finally got all the tools home and now it's time to organize and build a few things. Here are a few of the progress pictures and the final pic is everything jammed in today as it started raing of coarse when I loaded the wooden storage cabinet from the storage bin and brought it home. I had to load evening in the garage quickly.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks like you've got most of the ingredients to be a seasoned woodworker! Thanks for sharing the in-progress pics. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2015)

Very nice George! I'm a lil envious....but in a good way. Glad to see you are almost there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice and cluttered now. Need to make room for lots of curly shavings on the floor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 15, 2015)

Don't worry @ripjack13 I do know how lucky I am. I have a very understanding wife and if the deal this guy offered hadn't been so good I never would have purchased all this at once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 15, 2015)

@ironman123 You are 100% correct! To make things even harder on myself we are in the process of cleaning out the basement so the contractor that's finishing it can start in two weeks! I'm just a sucker for punishment!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 15, 2015)

George - Its coming along very well. I see some great space utilization ideas there that I may steal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 15, 2015)

Looks like you have a dandy shop in progress. I see your putting lots of outlets in, you cant have too many of those...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 15, 2015)

@barry richardson You are right about that!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 15, 2015)

George that wood storage bin with the roll-out sheet storage is way cool. Your shop is coming along nicely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 15, 2015)

@Kevin Thank you sir!


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 15, 2015)

@NYWoodturner Thanks! Steal away, outside of the storage bin/box behind the roll out sheet storage rack I found most of those ideas on the web somewhere or another. I thought the boxes behind the rollout would be perfect for holding a lot of the lumber the gentleman I bought from had and passed along to me. It worked out great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2015)

Looking good George! Kinda going through the same thing myself, only with less time to get it done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 15, 2015)

Looking good George. It won't have that lived in feel though till long curly shavings drape off the conduit runs and anything up high on the walls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 15, 2015)

Those bikes have got to go, George. They are taking up way too much space on the ceiling. While you are running wires think about 220, at least leave space in your box. I never thought I would use it but within 2 yeas I was wishing I hadn't been so nearsighted. Looks like you grabbed quite a bit of great wood in that deal as well as the machines.


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 16, 2015)

@TimR It won't be long! At the half way point (brought the tools home over a couple days spread out) I broke down and turned my first ice cream scooper out of some walnut I got from a friend who owns 80 acres. We're going to go see him in a week or two and I thought it would be cool to give him back something made from the tree he gave me some wood from. The wife poked her head out when she heard the lathe and just shook her head. When I explained she thought it was a really cool idea!

@Tom Smart I ran a 2" conduit straight back to my sub panel in the unfinished area so I can add later if need be. I spread every out pretty well too. The lathe/welder share a 20 amp, the table saw is on its own 20 amp, the workbench is on a 20 amp, the dust collector is on a 30 amp 230v and the back wall where the rest of the tools reside (planner, joiner, drill press, sander, coping saw and bandsaw) has a run of three outlets on its own 20 amp circuit. The air cleaner is also on its own 20 amp. Agreed the bikes need to go but I need them close so that once I finish running around like a chicken with my head cut off I have a reminder that my fat butt needs the exercise!
I couldn't believe he told me after getting the tools all packed up that now I just needed to get the wood! I was sure he was selling that separately!! On the trailer it went .

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 16, 2015)

@woodtickgreg If I was doing this for a living I would never want to move it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 31, 2015)

So little by little the shop is coming together. The biggest challenge right now is working around all the stuff I need to get rid of. The storage unit had a very large area with a back board that seemed to be screaming for a peg board so I built up a quick frame to support it and got one side in before the quiting bell rang. I added a center support as well since the middle had some sag in it. I also got the tablesaw back together and clean/sealed the tops on both the tablesaw and the bandsaw.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 31, 2015)

Looking good George.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you sir!


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 5, 2015)

A little more organization yesterday. I actually see the floor now! Woohoo!!! I need to build a frame for the outfeed table which is going to be a repurpose of a tortion table measuring 4'x5'.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 12, 2015)

I got a little done yesterday. Been working on the out feed table frame.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 12, 2015)

Reminds me that I seem to be spending so much time just getting organized. Your layout is looking so user friendly. Keep sending pics to keep us motivated. Chuck


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks @Nature Man! Here are few more shots. I got the out feed table finished up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 24, 2015)

I was waiting for the inspector to come for my basement and electrical work today and spent some time in the shop working on the dust collection system. I was afraid to do anything where I couldn't see the driveway because if I missed him I would have to reschedule him and take another day off work. At least that's what I told the boss/wife.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 25, 2015)

George, your shop is shaping up real nice!


----------

